# Old Home Theatre .. New TV/ Blu Ray/ HD Box



## pautay (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello All

First thread for me! My Home Cinema 'skills' are limited to say the least!

I have an 'old' 5:1 Home Theatre that I wish to use with my new TV/ BLU Ray/ SKY+ HD BOX prior to completing the upgrade later.
I need advice regarding sound connectivity? My Home Theatre has only two inputs 1. Optical (Toslink) and 2. Digital CoAxial. However, my TV, Blu Ray and Sky HD Box each have an Optical (Toslink) but NONE have a Digital CoAxial output.
Can I acheive true 5:1 sound by linking HD Box and Blu Ray to TV with HDMI cables, and then use the TV as a 'conduit' by connecting the TV to the Home Theatre via Optical (Toslink). 
If this option is not correct, is there an option for Optical to Digital CoAxial? Or Optical splitting? Any comments/ advice gratefully received.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Most TVs only provide 5.1 surround sound for channels decoded by the internal tuner. Audio from external devices usually is down-mixed to stereo. (My understanding is that the TV tells the source device that it's only capable of stereo, so that's what's provided to it.) Check the TV's manual to be sure.

Optical to coax converters are readily available from many online and local A/V and electronics stores.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

"Can I acheive true 5:1 sound by linking HD Box and Blu Ray to TV with HDMI cables, and then use the TV as a 'conduit' by connecting the TV to the Home Theatre via Optical (Toslink)."

First, welcome to HTS!!

That depends on the TV; some will pass an unaltered digital stream to your AVR/processor and allow 5.1 playback, but most only pass 2.0 (stereo). ALL of them (TVs) that I have heard degrade the sound when compared to a direct connection to the AVR/processor.

Parts express sells units that convert Coaxial digital to Toslink/Toslink to Coaxial digital; this would allow direct connection to the AVR; here's one: 


http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=180-996

You can try running the sound through the TV, but I think that connecting the components directly to the AVR with a digital signal will give you the best sq.


----------



## pautay (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for the helpfull replies .. Will go for the Converter option ..


----------

